# New Reno, grassy weed?



## ENVY23

Hoping this isn't what I think it is. Recently reno'd my lawn with KBG. Due for my 3rd mowing today, and this morning while drinking my coffee I noticed this grass slightly taller than the rest. Hoping it's just a KBG cultivar that is outgrowing the rest, but want a positive ID. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ENVY23

Bumping because if this is triv I'm probably going to hit it with glyphosate before it spreads too much. Right now it's fairly localized. Maybe it's a rogue fescue or something? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## g-man

Does not look like poa to me. is the stem oval?


----------



## ENVY23

I'll have to take another look, but it seemed fairly round. Is it me, or does it stick out like a sore thumb in the first pic? I have a few small patches on the north side of my house. That area isn't shady by any means, but being on the north side it does get a tad more shade than other areas.


----------



## ENVY23

@g-man the stem is ovalish, almost flat. It's been raining and I haven't gotten a chance to mow, so it's grown some and is really sticking out now. If it's not Poa T, any ideas based on how it's looking in the lawn? Really odd it's just this one side of the house. It's clearly still actively growing, so it must be a cool season weed of some sort. Thanks again for any help!

Aerial from porch:


Close-up:


Grabbed another one and got an entire clump to come up since the soil was wet:


----------



## g-man

I'm thinking orchardgrass. The ripples in the last image still makes me wonder. The problem is that orchard also needs round up.


----------



## ENVY23

Thanks! Does it clump or spread? I had nutsedge at my last house and this acts a lot like nutsedge, but I'm thinking it's too cool/late in the season for nutsedge. Looking at orchard grass now and it also looks similar. Do you think it's too late to hit it with gly now? Thanks again!


----------

